# Dodge county 1 membership available



## Bud Man (Jun 13, 2020)

1800 acres , quality managed , deer and turkey ,  we only have turkey rights on 1500 of the 1800 .camper ready , power , water , satellite TV ,ice machine , mostly planted pines. Respect other members hunting style. We all have our favorite areas but we pretty much hunt wherever we want to. Typically a 125 to 140 club biggest deer killed in 25 years 162. We all try to keep a feeder with corn and protein running year yound .We take 25 to 30  does per year.  Eight members total. All current members are 50 and over . We pretty much don't have any guests, there is a guest fee per hunt but we rarely have a guest. Club has been established for over 25 years. Membership is family membership for paying member ,spouse and children under 18 in school. $2450.00 plus $200.00 if you bring a camper. Text 1-352-317-4641 Lance or 770-547-5316 Peter with any other questions if needed.


----------



## Bud Man (Jun 13, 2020)

8 total members. Located between Eastman and McRae. We Border Jay bird springs


----------



## antharper (Jun 14, 2020)

Great area, any hogs


----------



## Bud Man (Jun 15, 2020)

Only 3 hogs killed in the 25+ years. Glad we have never had a problem with them.


----------



## uturn (Jun 16, 2020)

Sounds like a great place!


----------



## jwhuntjr (Jun 19, 2020)

Is there still an opening. I would be interested.


----------



## Bud Man (Jun 19, 2020)

We have a person very interested and will be meeting them July 10-11 , If it doesn't work out for this person I will PM anyone else that has expressed interest in the order they were received , Thanks for viewing.


----------



## roscoe54 (Jun 20, 2020)

Not looking for a deer lease just a place to turkey hunt. If you need a turkey member only let me know.


----------



## Lead Poison (Jun 21, 2020)

pm sent


----------



## Bud Man (Jun 21, 2020)

Roscoe54 , thanks for looking but we are not looking for Turkey only members . Our goal is to find another like minded individual for long term. Im showing the club July 10 to a very interested person and currently have 3 others that have contacted me. Hopefully we can find just the right person. Thanks again


----------



## Lead Poison (Jun 21, 2020)

Bud Man said:


> Roscoe54 , thanks for looking but we are not looking for Turkey only members . Our goal is to find another like minded individual for long term. Im showing the club July 10 to a very interested person and currently have 3 others that have contacted me. Hopefully we can find just the right person. Thanks again



I don’t turkey hunt, I believe that was someone else who replied.


----------



## roscoe54 (Jun 21, 2020)

Bud Man said:


> Roscoe54 , thanks for looking but we are not looking for Turkey only members . Our goal is to find another like minded individual for long term. Im showing the club July 10 to a very interested person and currently have 3 others that have contacted me. Hopefully we can find just the right person. Thanks again


I understand good luck.


----------



## Bud Man (Jul 12, 2020)

Club is full, thanks for looking, K-Mac you can close this Thanks GON.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 14, 2020)

Bud Man said:


> Club is full, thanks for looking, K-Mac you can close this Thanks GON.


If you need it back up. Just PM me. 
Glad your full. ?


----------

